# Mod for 28mm Atty



## ZiyaadDSG (24/8/20)

I really need advice on what Mod I can buy that a 28mm atty like a Juggerknot will fit onto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (24/8/20)

G class
Vsticking (also SX chip) 
One of those dual mechs like HOG 
Odin 250c / Odin 200

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JVR1987 (24/8/20)

Odin 200. Cheaper than DNA250c and chipset not bad at all. Nice mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZiyaadDSG (24/8/20)

Sorry for not adding this earlier but im looking for a regulated mod that can host a 28mm attomiser. I have a paranormal DNA250C but the biggest it can take is 25mm Atty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (24/8/20)

Odin 200, even though its bulky, very comfy in the hand, uwell evdilo also a great mod but never owned one just used one for a few days. Other options:

GClass
Squid industries tac21 (damn heavy) 
Vaporesso luxe 
Gen 3 dual(smallest dual 18650 that fits up to 30mm!)
Odin dna

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (24/8/20)

Hex ohm if you are not too concerned about full regulation. 

Steam crave hadron with the yihi sx 490. Not the prettiest but gets the job done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail (24/8/20)

Christos said:


> Hex ohm if you are not too concerned about full regulation.
> 
> Steam crave hadron with the yihi sx 490. Not the prettiest but gets the job done.


There's a slight overhang with the Hexohm and Juggerknot V2 combo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB (25/8/20)

My juggerknot looks perfect on my puma vapor storm mod, no overhang.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keen@n (25/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> Odin 200. Cheaper than DNA250c and chipset not bad at all. Nice mod.


How does the paint work compare? The 250c reminds me of the drag when it comes to paint work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZiyaadDSG (25/8/20)

Thanks guys for all the advice. I've decided on the Uwell Evdilo, but I dont seem to find any store that stock it anymore, I will even consider the Gen3 dual, but again I cant find it anywhere, ANY HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (25/8/20)

The single 21700 Odin mini also takes up to a 28mm with no overhang.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JVR1987 (26/8/20)

Keen@n said:


> How does the paint work compare? The 250c reminds me of the drag when it comes to paint work


Haven't really compared them next to each other but I have the matte black version of the Odin 200. Great mod that gets the job done very well even though in the Dovpo chipset. I have fitted 30mm attys with ease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> The single 21700 Odin mini also takes up to a 28mm with no overhang.


Love that device and in the process of writing a review for the Odin 100 which is non too shabby either, the Aegis Max would be another good single 21700 option!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

